# San Juan 417 archery bull, San Juan



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got texted this pic, BTO San Juan 417. What a stud archery bull!! I know the hunter and guide and they each gave me permission to post it up. Congrats to both!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Nice bull, that thing is huge. :mrgreen::mrgreen: 
You got to love what Utah can put out.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Muy Grande! Very Nice.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That is a freaking toad!! Congrats to everyone involved with that brute!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Tremendous bull with huge fronts! Awesome!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Must be a ranch bull, those bulls don't exist wild in Utah ;-) Stud bull, congrats to the hunter. That is one hell of an accomplishment with a bow!


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn't shoot it!
(because I'd be shaking like a dog s__ting razorblades)


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

what a fantastic bull! Contgrats to the hunter!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Great bull! Love the dark color of the antlers.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome bull


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

can you get any more pics of this beast? Side shot or anything to see the tine length?


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my! That is something else. Well done!


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow!!! Nice seeing bulls like that coming out of the woods, provides some great insparation going into the hunt. Thanks for posting


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. This is the only pic I have to post, but I talked to the hunter yesterday on his drive home and he is still floating somewhere in the clouds! He is a humble, good guy and grateful for this awesome experience. It was a cool conversation with him last night. He thanked me for referring him to BTO, said everything was exactly what I told him it would be.
I'll agree with the other posters, BTO does know how to get it done and apart from that, they are one heck of an awesome group! I was lucky enough to hunt with them last year after I drew the same tag and it was my hunt of my lifetime! The drive home with a giant bull in your truck is something I hope every hunter gets to experience some day! I just pray I get the chance to do it again!
Sliverslinger


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My God what a magnificent animal! I'll be down in that area come the 7th of November and I hope to just see one like that!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like something out of jurassic park! awesome!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw this last week------AWESOME BULL!!!


----------



## SanJuanBoy (Sep 16, 2013)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Must be a ranch bull, those bulls don't exist wild in Utah ;-) Stud bull, congrats to the hunter. That is one hell of an accomplishment with a bow!


BTO isn't the most reputable guide service, but this isn't a ranch bull. It's off the San Juan Unit in Southeastern Utah. And yes bulls here get this big in the wild.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

SanJuanBoy said:


> I don't care much for BTO, around here with the locals they don't have a very good reputation. As far as this being a ranch bull though, you're up in the night, I don't think even BTO would pull a stunt like that. That is a San Juan Unit bull from Southeastern Utah. You better believe they get this big in the wild around here.


Is there a sarcasm button? Maybe a emoticon with his tounge in cheek?*\\-\\*


----------



## elkhornmadness (Aug 29, 2013)

great bull. Congrats!


----------

